# Take contract back or not



## cfpd0707 (Oct 23, 2009)

Two years ago, I had a contract that made good money... or would have if they paid me. I had a few thousand dollars wrapped up in work that I had been waiting for the payment. I had tried contacting the manager with no success. She would do everything she could to not talk with me or meet with me when I would stop in, and when she would, she would throw out every excuse in the book. I sent multiple late payment notices. I drove by the property one day and they had taken the sign for the business down. When I saw that, I decided to pay them another visit. The girl at the front desk had told me that they were changing owners. I immediately went to my lawyer and found out that the business had gone bankrupt and was being foreclosed on. After a few months and lots of phone calls, I was eventually able to get my money from the business. I never did get the late fees however but that's beside the point.

The business was closed for the past year remodeling and has now re-opened. I was hoping for some insight from everyone on if I should try and get the snow contract for the business again since it now has new owners (I think). I haven't gone into the business to see if the managers or anyone that worked there previously is still there. I liked plowing the property before and it was always an easy push. I'm just leery that if I were to get the contract again that I wouldn't get paid. Just thought I would see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Walk away.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You must like nipple clamps too!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

L.I.Mike;1499124 said:


> Walk away.


Run away !!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He'll bid it again.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

^^^^HAHA

But seriously, I would only consider doing it again if it were completely different ownership/management.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Companies can go thru down times and bounce back. Can you afford to plow the place for free? If you can, then bid it, you may just gain a great customer.

Years ago, we did a bunch of work and no pay, no pay, manager change, no pay and finally got paid. We were patient, even though I couldn't afford it. That same company today does pretty well and pays less than 30. I'm glad I stuck around.

To each his own.....


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Make them pre pay or find another sucka.


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

going bankrupt is just business, nothing personal. go bid it, make it seasonal, break it into 5 payments.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Bid the job, as a per push bid.

Do the first snowfall, and have your receipt / bill say "payment due within 5 calendar days" etc.


If you don't get paid, then they don't get cleared out the next time.


All of my customers, including the commercial ones, pay within 5 days, otherwise they don't get any more service. Worst case scenario, based upon our weather patterns, is that they get a few plowing.


I'd risk it, but I'd also make sure that they were new owners, and not just a revamping of the old owners.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Bid it seasonal. Monthly payments due on the 1st and make sure you have this written right on the contract if not paid by that date ,no service and have them initial it So at most if they stiff your out only one month.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Bid the lot as long as it has new owners not connected to the old owners. If it is connected to the old owners, I would stay away, you would just be asking for the same problems again


----------

